# 4 year old Bearded dragon FREE to a good home.



## DrDragon (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a 4 year old male bearded dragon, who is in good health but i must regretfully pass him on to another loving owner (Free) :sad:. 
I am at university and my family is getting annoyed at having to look after him and they don't handle him enough and although still friendly, he starting to be a bit grumpy now and I don't want him turning feral.
I live about an hour north of London. And willing to drop him off for a last goodbye to a GOOD home if the distance is close. Please email me for pictures and to discuss other details <[email protected]>

Thanks very much


----------



## Pestclearuk (Feb 8, 2014)

Where are you based please as we are near south mimms or wembley


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh so sorry to hear you have to rehome  my Charlie is four and I'm at uni, the only reason I have him is because I have my own place. My mum had to keep him for almost a year and he really isn't the same anymore but he's coming round slowly. 
You're doing the right thing for him


----------

